# Caption the photo 4



## debodun (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2014)

Hands on my thyme!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 23, 2014)

Where's that can of Weed-be-Gone?


----------



## Ina (Jul 23, 2014)

I've heard "Don't let the grass grow under your feet." Now it seems to be our fingertips, not our feet. :wave:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 23, 2014)

"Mercy, that dollar weed is aggressive."


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Keyboard belonging to the world's slowest typist.


----------



## Misty (Jul 23, 2014)

Sunny said:


> Keyboard belonging to the world's slowest typist.


 
:lol:  Good one, Sunny


----------



## Shirley (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh, goody! Now I can graze while I work.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 23, 2014)

These amazing greens are full of vitamins "A,B,C,D,....."


----------



## Phantom (Jul 23, 2014)

Finally found the key to growing byte size herbs


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2014)

Boy, that cat hair works better than sphagnum!!


----------

